# Cause and solution to BBA



## Yo-han

Through the years I've seen almost any algae and conquered all of them. Some with the help of chemical warfare like H2O2, glutaraldehyde spot treatments (notice: I never used any 'real' anti algae products), some with more natural solutions (algae eaters, blackouts etc.) and some with just balancing the water parameters out and manual removal. Now and then some pop up but I don't panic anymore and I keep getting better in suppressing them fast. All but one: BBA!

I've had this algae in all my tanks, whether it was EI, ADA, or even my Vietnamese tank in which I never dose anything. Few things I know about BBA:

Red algae (aka rhodophyta). Originally a sea/brackish algae with a few species evolved to survive in freshwater (and not only survive, but multiply very fast as well I found out).
The most common freshwater species are: Audouinella, Batrachospermum and Lemanea.

30-40 years ago, aquarium books did only mention the existence of BBA, but they where never a real problem. So what did change? We use more light, higher kelvin ratings, more PO4, NO3 and CO2. Do these changes induce BBA?

I'm not looking for any anti algae products, I just want to know possible causes, favorite environment and things like that to keep them at bay at the long run. Things I read so far are summed below. I numbered them so you can comment on any of them specific. I'll start with my observations, discussing and commenting on anything is appreciated.

1: Low CO2: Number one because it is the most mentioned. More CO2 improves plant growth and thus suppresses BBA.

2: Fluctuating CO2: Algae seems to adjust faster to changing circumstances than plants.

3: High CO2: Contradicting as it sounds, some mention BBA getting less with less CO2. Apparently BBA favors high CO2, thus higher CO2 than needed for the plants will increase BBA.

4: Ammonia: Like with most algae, ammonia is mentioned as a trigger to BBA. Even very low spikes could induce it.

5: High organics: Mentioned by one of APC's own members many times. High organics (read dirty tank) causes BBA to grow, feeding on the organics.

6: High TDS: Using lots of salts (KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, KCl etc), making the water a little more 'brackish' results in more BBA.

7: High kelvin ratings: Red algae use the red equivalent of chlorophyll: phycoerythrin. This pigment reflects red light and absorbs blue light and thus high kelvin ratings are favored by BBA.

8: Low flow: distribution of nutrients?

Any other possible causes I would love to here and will add them to the OP!


----------



## Yo-han

1: Low CO2: Yellow dropcheckers, calculated CO2 concentrations of over 100 ppm, even 24/7 but BBA still grows.

2: Fluctuating CO2: Really hard to check but I think my CO2 is quite stable. pH controlled in one tank, with a diffusor in the other, both have BBA in small amounts.

3: High CO2: Could be the case in my 100G, but when I lower it, green algae pop up so I feel the amount of CO2 is needed for the amount of light I use.

4: Ammonia: Really plausible because 99% of the people can't check it. I borrowed a Seneye from my work for a few months after redoing my tank. This device measures ammonia continuously and the highest level was 0.001 ppm. Busted?

5: High organics: I don't have the tools to test this except for a salifert organics test which is far from precise and am not even sure it measures the right organics. Removing every dead leave every day, feeding less (especially frozen food), it all seems to benifit a little allthough the BBA still grows. (To be more precise, mainly on the wood, which probably releases organics, so this one sounds very plausible to me).

6: High TDS: Ones believed this was the solution because the BBA was mainly in my EI tank, having a TDS of 700-800. In theory it sounds very good, but after having a TDS of 200-250 in my nano all the time it still grows BBA. Might contribute, but not the main cause I believe.

7: High kelvin ratings: In theory, this sounds the best. I'm not willing to convert to kelvin ratings lower than 4000K again, but am very interested if someone else noticed this.


----------



## Dejlig

How about low water flow? Increasing water flow seemed to help with my BBA.

I'd also like to give a shout out to siamese algae eaters. SAEs LOVE BBA!!!


----------



## Yo-han

In my Vietnamese tank I've 20x flow. 250 gph for a 12G tank. And it is right on the outflow of my 500 gph as well, so not very likely unless the root case is local low CO2/nutrients. But I'll add it to the OP, to see what other people think about it.

SAE's are great (as are Jordanella floridae) when they are small, but prefer mosses when they reach about 4 inches and aren't suitable for small tanks. 

But I'm looking more into a solution by solving the cause, not the symptoms.


----------



## nameless?

In my experience

1 - Low C02 : Insufficient co2 the light levels always result in bba

2 - Similar to 1, not increasing co2 levels as plant mass increases increases the risk of bba due to now inufficent co2 levels as a result of increased plant consumption, this problem not surprisingly is worse in tanks with high/very high light levels.

3 - I have a tank that no livestock and very high co2 levels, 100 ppm+, and despite high light and regularly putting stunted/otherwise bad condition plants into it has never had any problems with bba. 

4 - I am skeptical that ammonia is a cause in and of itself as you would think that all the people using ammonia releasing substrates such as aquasoil would experience bba outbreaks during the first couple months.

5 - I have found that high organics cause a 'dust' to form on plants, slow growing ones in particular that undoubltly inhibits plant growth, thus allowing algae, bba included, to gain a foothold.

6 - KN03 etc are 'salts' but are not salt (sodium chloride). As for high tds causing bba, I can't speak from experience since my tanks run soft low tds water and even with ei dosing don't exceed 250ppm before their weekly water change. That said I doubt that high tds causes bba.

7 - I've noticed no difference in algae growth between 6400k and 10000k bulbs.

8 - Low flow can cause uneven co2 distribution which could certainally cause bba. 

I would say the number one cause of bba is too much light for the amount of co2 being used. I have always had the best growth and least algae( in tanks with livestock) with medium light, high co2, nutrient rich substrate and moderate-heavy water column dosing (EI). Additionally unlike with some other types of algae bba requires agressive treatment and I don't feel bad resorting to chemical methods(excel, h2o2, and bleach baths for hardscape/equipment) to keep it from getting a foothold in my tanks.


----------



## Zapins

> I'm not looking for any anti algae products, I just want to know possible causes, favorite environment and things like that to keep them at bay at the long run. Things I read so far are summed below. I numbered them so you can comment on any of them specific. I'll start with my observations, discussing and commenting on anything is appreciated.


A very good discussion to have. I think there is a lot of misinformation about BBA on the net.



> 1: Low CO2: Number one because it is the most mentioned. More CO2 improves plant growth and thus suppresses BBA.


This was started by Tom Barr a number of years ago who related all of our planted tank troubles to not enough CO2. CO2 is a difficult thing to measure accurately and so CO2 acted as an explanation for all of the problems we couldn't easily answer.

A few years ago I had a tank infested with BBA on every surface. I removed the fish and bubbled the CO2 through my reactor until the water fizzed like soda. The BBA grew just fine for weeks under these conditions. There is no way CO2 stops BBA from growing or even remotely stresses it out.

That said, there are 2 types of algae called BBA. One grows single long thick hairs the other grows small tufts from a single attachment point. The long single strand algae does seem to get stressed by CO2 but not the more common bushy BBA.



> 2: Fluctuating CO2: Algae seems to adjust faster to changing circumstances than plants.


Again either incorrect or referring to the single strand BBA.



> 3: High CO2: Contradicting as it sounds, some mention BBA getting less with less CO2. Apparently BBA favors high CO2, thus higher CO2 than needed for the plants will increase BBA.


Doubt high CO2 promotes BBA. It appears in all setups with and without CO2.



> 4: Ammonia: Like with most algae, ammonia is mentioned as a trigger to BBA. Even very low spikes could induce it.


Ammonia might help grow it I'm not sure. Ammonia triggers green water thats for sure. Perhaps rotting wood and plants triggers BBA? But thats more of an organic issue.



> 5: High organics: Mentioned by one of APC's own members many times. High organics (read dirty tank) causes BBA to grow, feeding on the organics.


I think high organics might be the right trigger for BBA. A lot of people mention having BBA in tanks that have old driftwood or in tanks they haven't changed the water in a long time. Leading me to believe that organics build up and promote BBA. I was just reading some interesting articles about dissolved organics and it seems they have multiple stimulatory effects on growing algae. I'll have to post some of the articles at some point.



> 6: High TDS: Using lots of salts (KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, KCl etc), making the water a little more 'brackish' results in more BBA.


I've never heard this one before.



> 7: High kelvin ratings: Red algae use the red equivalent of chlorophyll: phycoerythrin. This pigment reflects red light and absorbs blue light and thus high kelvin ratings are favored by BBA.


Never heard this, but plants have a lot of accessory pigments that are used to absorb all kinds of wavelengths.



> 8: Low flow: distribution of nutrients?


This might have some truth to it. BBA seems to grow in stagnant areas. I see it growing on driftwood in areas that don't have a lot of water flow. Perhaps organics build up in these areas near the wood and promote algae? Though I feel I've seen BBA growing in high current areas at pet stores.


----------



## Yo-han

I'm talking the short tuffs indeed.

I don't really believe in the low flow story because it's on the 500gph outflow and in my 20x flow biotope it is right in the flow as well. Must be some other thing related to flow if you find a correlation between flow and BBA IMO.

Organics are getting more and more attention in general I think, and it feels like it is on the right end. The most beautiful tanks are the ones kept spotless all the time. No matter what method you follow (EI, ADA etc.) with just fertilizing and water changes it still goes wrong. But people cleaning every dead leave every day do have the most spotless tanks. I started vacuuming the dead spot areas in my tank every other day and it seems like BBA is on it's return.


----------



## BruceF

I have tanks with no water flow and no bba. (no fish either!) I don’t use co2 in these tanks at all so it seems odd that people think more co2 is needed. 
I do find that keeping things clean helps with all algae. I would include in that cleaning the filters weekly. 
Healthy plants are a key ingredient and many of these plants need fertilization to do well. One of the key ingredients for some plants is high levels of co2. Plants that are slowly deteriorating will often be the ones with the bba growing on their leaves. 
The thing is to my way of thinking the cause can be almost anything that leads to conditions in which the plants don’t thrive. For one plant that might be N or it might be ph or it could be co2. 
More than anything else I tend to think what we lack in this hobby is a good reference for the needs of specific plants. 

In terms of fighting an outbreak of bba I tend to think the key thing is removing it and killing it off. Chemical warfare seems to help!


----------



## niko

I believe in organics causing BBA and have proven it to myself, in my tanks many times. 

Latest proof - about 2 weeks ago. 180 gal. tank, 60 2-1/2" tetras, no CO2, water movement inside the tank is 1200 gph, no plants. Cladophora grows on the inert gravel. No other algae. P is about 1, N is about 1. I feed the fish dry food.

Some weeks ago I started feeding them with frozen blood worms. Quite a bit - the fish looked full after feeding.

First algae to show up was BBA on the heater. Later a little Staghorn on the bottom.

Started to change water every other day. 50%. 2 weeks later BBA is nowhere to be found. Staghorn is minimal. Cleaning the filter will take care of the Staghorn.

The interesting thing about that lame story is that I know for sure how to get rid of BBA. Water changes. What does that do? I like to believe that it reduces organics. But I've also seen a severely overstocked tank that literally killed BBA within 4-6 hours. Made it disappear as if it never existed.


----------



## Michael

I'll offer this information for what it is worth. All of my tanks are Walstad method, with my own tweaks of relatively high flow rates, lots of biofiltration, and partial water changes usually twice a month. I tend to keep lots of fish, which I feed generously.

I've never had any BBA. In fact, when I receive new plants infested with BBA (usually from high-tech tanks), I just put them in my tanks with no pre-treatment, and the BBA goes away.


----------



## herns

BruceF said:


> I don't use co2 in these tanks at all so it seems odd that people think more co2 is needed.QUOTE]
> 
> If the light is low then, you dont need CO2. But, raise the light a little bit without CO2 and algae will grow.


----------



## BruceF

I am not sure I understand this at all. At what point do we consider a tank to have high light? How high would the light have to be to make co2 a necessity? More to the point at what point will BBA become a problem? Or why would BBA become a problem and not for instance green spot algae?


----------



## houseofcards

OP, I think most of the things you mentioned have a hand in the severity‎ and types of algae you might encounter, but if there is a 'magic bullet' it's the way the system processes organics. This organic level could be low or high and still trigger algae, especially BBA. It really depends on the setup in terms of the bio-filter, plants, light, c02 etc. Co2 itself only helps in that it drives plants to more uptake. If the setup has low-plant mass how much can co2 really help. It's not an algaecide in itself. I also don't believe flow is a big factor. The only time flow could help a lot is in a new setup where your relying more on getting organics into the filter and removing them via carbon, mechanical, etc, since there really isn't much of a biofilter yet. Otherwise gentle flow should be enough to move nutrients around 99% of setups. 

Obsessing on organic removal will help in any setup as long as your dosing as necessary so the plants have nutrients. In this type of setup you can drop an BBA covered piece of wood in the tank and it will just die out.


----------



## SBS

Michael said:


> I'll offer this information for what it is worth. All of my tanks are Walstad method, with my own tweaks of relatively high flow rates, lots of biofiltration, and partial water changes usually twice a month. I tend to keep lots of fish, which I feed generously.
> 
> I've never had any BBA. In fact, when I receive new plants infested with BBA (usually from high-tech tanks), I just put them in my tanks with no pre-treatment, and the BBA goes away.


I have 4 low tech tanks and 1 "higher tech", meaning it gets dosed with liquid carbon(double dose) and micro and macro ferts. This is the only tank that gets BBA. When I move a plant from it to my other tanks, the BBA dies/disappears. Go figure. All tanks are well overfiltered and all of them get weekly 50% water changes(with lights on), all are well stocked thankfully to fish breeding like crazy and also well fed like Michael mentions.
In the problem tank I first noticed BBA would establish on mechanically damaged plants. I had a powerhead blowing directly at a huge anubias that never had BBA. Well, it got infested, so did all the plants along the way of that same powerhead that is too strong to be aimed at plants.

I think BBA likes weaker plants that are gone wrong for one reason or another, even because of nutritient disbalance. I also noticed my nitrates would be very low when I had a BBA infestation, so plants must have been suffering first leading to the infestation. This is contradictory to high organics because with high organics you have high nitrAtes too. I think the problem is debris and dirt in the tank, wrong flow patterns, dead spots, etc.. simply suffocating the plants more likely.

So it's not just one trigger, it could be anything..... .debris and dust gathering on leaves in dirty tanks, low flow causing dead spots where debris/high organics build up, or lack of nutritients and CO2, mechanically damaged plants for one or another reason, hence why removing bad leaves is best.
I wouldn't go as far as to say CO2 deficiency, simply because BBA grows in non-CO2 and CO2 enriched tanks and plants seem to adapt, but BBA also does not thrive in many low tech, non-CO2 tanks either. If it has anything to do with it, it's probably when the CO2 decreases suddenly due to bigger plant mass or some other reason.

More CO2 doesn't stop BBA from growing in my opinion and in my problem tank more Excel doesn't make it die either although its an algecide..but I did kill some plants by spot dosing it....
The point is how to prevent that horrible BBA from getting there.


----------



## niko

It is great to see that the topic of BBA is being discussed more and more as a sum of many factors. The causes/solutions to BBA is a topic that will come up again and again. Thanks to what we have been doing (and not doing) the last 10 years we have been and are very interested in algae. Hopefully topics like this one will help to slowly change the way we understand planted tanks as a whole.


----------



## Yo-han

SBS said:


> I also noticed my nitrates would be very low when I had a BBA infestation, so plants must have been suffering first leading to the infestation. This is contradictory to high organics because with high organics you have high nitrAtes too.


You can have very high organics but all nitrates are used by the plants, so this is less contradictory than you might think. I don't believe nitrates to be the key (it happens in 60 ppm tanks and in 0 ppm) but:



SBS said:


> So it's not just one trigger, it could be anything..... .debris and dust gathering on leaves in dirty tanks, low flow causing dead spots where debris/high organics build up, or lack of nutritients and CO2, mechanically damaged plants for one or another reason, hence why removing bad leaves is best.


Like you say, when plants suffer (nitrate shortage or anything else) BBA pops up. Organics are produced more because plants suffer. Leading to BBA.



SBS said:


> More CO2 doesn't stop BBA from growing in my opinion and in my problem tank more Excel doesn't make it die either although its an algecide..but I did kill some plants by spot dosing it....
> The point is how to prevent that horrible BBA from getting there.


Unless the cause is a CO2 shortage, so this might work for some people. But key seems to be a pristine tank.

- I feed less now
- Clean the wood every week
- Remove dead leaves from the surface every morning (and evening when I see some)
- Remove all debris and dead leaves from the bottom every other day.

It still doesn't turn pink/die, but it doesn't grow anymore as far as I can see. Really start loving my tank again!


----------



## Cavan Allen

I've got this stuff going in my tank too, but I think it's mostly my fault. I've been cleaning the filter more, but what good will that do if there's 1,000 times more in the substrate? The tank has just been really dirty. I'm going on a campaign of massive substrate cleaning and water changes. I think too that it's an organics problem. Flow? Not likely. Got plenty of that; it even grows on the spray bar holes.


----------



## Yo-han

Mine is totally gone, by just doing the 4 points described above. It didn't turned pink or anything but I removed it all by hand and nothing had returned for a month now. I even lowered CO2 so increasing it is definitely not the sole key.


----------



## niko

Cavan Allen said:


> I've got this stuff going in my tank too... I've been cleaning the filter more, but what good will that do if there's 1,000 times more in the substrate? ... I think too that it's an organics problem. Flow? Not likely. Got plenty of that; it even grows on the spray bar holes.


Cleaning the substrate is a very good opportunity to see that one needs to setup the tank right and not try to do everything themselves. From what I know now I can say that the subtstrate must not compact over time. It should allow flow through itself. I do not know how free that flow needs to be. But we all know what happens when you stir old substrate - the entire tank turns into a mud pit. Then, if the tank is established well, within a day the water becomes clearer than before. To me that means that there must be a flow through the substrate at all times.

That's not different from a biofilter media. At least one German website talks about what happens when the flow through the biomedia slows down. The change in performance is radical - the filter now makes waste instead of removing it. Guess what happens in a substrate that is old, full of dirt, and no flow? Bad things. And on top of that the volume of the substrate is huge. Big bad things.

So what can one do to keep the tank clean. First off - set it up correctly: proper substrate and proper flow. Facilitate the processes that will naturally take place in the tank. But the usual case is to set up the tank in some way that makes little sense and then fight it and force good things to happen. That is why I dislike the fascination with water column fertilizers, LEDs and what not useless fads. It's like painting an old crappy car with nice paint every week.

Just yesterday I spent a few hours on a Polish website. You will not believe what low light these guys use and how low are their fertilizers. The tanks are amazing. We have gone too far in our "more is better" mentality. As in many other cases in life - it is not how much you do but how you do it.

Clean tank and good plant growth. Who expects algae to have a chance?


----------



## Aquaticz

Hmmmmmm......
Flow through substrate, how would one accomplish that without an UG filter?

I used to use them before I was introduced to planted tanks. I was able to grow plants but the roots would basically evade the UG plate making it useless.

I have read of others making mountains using egg crate and fiber screen. But I just do not see how to do this with any of the popular substrates. What am I missing here?



Regards,
Aquaticz


----------



## rjordan393

I believe Niko is closer to the answer and with some additional thoughts of my own.
First: I would suspect the substrate. If it has collected too much organics, then then this may be the clue to bba. Now many aquarist's state that one should not vacuum the gravel below its surface but to vacuum just the surface. I did not find any solid research on the pro's & con's on this subject.
I believe in Niko's statement that water should be able to flow through the substrate. Now if the substrate is full of muck, then the flow is hindered.
I am thinking of taking "Seachems Flourite out of my tank and replacing it with another material that does not dissolve. But it has to be a material that will allow biological filtration and allow plant roots to adhere to. 

Second: I also believe that low flow or no flow areas play a hand in helping bba to appear along with an increase in temperature. I noticed an increase in growth when my tank temperature went up to 80 degrees F.

Third: if one does vacuum the gravel, then I would recommend using a micron filter afterwards to clear up the water. Then revert back to your regular filter pads.


----------



## Yo-han

I wanted to revive this topic after some experiments I did....

I used my Vietnamese biotope as a test subject. This aquarium has an overkill filter (Fluval U4) on an 10-12 gallon. I barely feed this tank and I do weekly 50% water changes. Almost no plants, and fertilizer whenever I feel like it. This means, plants are doing great sometimes, other times not so good. The tank is mainly filled with rocks and quite some flow (20x the tank volume). I can keep all these things constant and am able to induce BBA and stop it from growing by one simple change... oxygen!

When I aerate the tank 24/7, no BBA at all. When I stop aerating, BBA pops up. Aerate again and it stops growing (it doesn't die). Not sure whether it is the direct effect of the high oxygen, or the fact that all organics are broken down easier. But with the mass overcapacity of the filter and low organics due to little dying plants and little fish food, I almost expect the direct effect.

In my other tank I use CO2, but by keeping the tank clean, I reduced the oxygen demand of the organics, and thus raised the amount of oxygen as well. When people use more CO2 and conquer BBA, they raise the amount of O2 as well, by making their plants produce more.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## BruceF

I tend to think the role of o2 is generally overlooked especially as it relates to healthy bacteria colonies.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Heterotrophic bacteria are major oxygen consumers. I think that's why. My surface is skimmed and I oxygenate at night. That makes a big difference.


----------



## rjordan393

I performed a few tests on the differance of oxygen supply by plants by day vs overnight aeration by a powerhead pointed up towards the surface and the result was 6 ppm by plants and 8 ppm by the powerhead. I used a Hach test kit for my results.
When I reported my results on another thread, I stated that my 75 gallon was lightly planted. So I do not know if a well planted tank could produce 8 ppm oxygen. But the important thing is that plants take up oxygen after photosynthesis and are also competing with the bacteria and the inhabitants overnight for it. So those with BBA may want to try using a powerhead overnight directed at the surface to see if it makes a differance in the coming weeks.


----------



## rjordan393

I also have my powerhead on a timer to operate at 8 pm when the lights go off and then to stop at
7 am when the CO2 is timed to start. The lights are timed to operate at 10 am.


----------



## Glaucus

The purported oxygen-increase remedy seems inconsistent with the reported natural habitat of this algae (and fresh water red algae in general), which is one of highly oxygenated waters (streems) and low eutrophication.


----------



## rjordan393

If it is inconsistant, then we have to question whether BBA is a form of red algae. In late 2013, I had a little of BBA and then I got the idea of adding a powerhead. Soon after, the BBA disappeared and has not appeared since. But I have to admit that I also changed the way the flow is introduced. So I cannot say for sure that increased oxygen levels have an effect unless other hobbiests try it. We already have Cavan's and Yohan"s support on this.


----------



## rjordan393

As more support, I like to say that the Asian's hang out their blankets to expose them to sunlight and the air (aerating so to speak) to remove odors.
So with increased oxygen levels, we have the result of increased oxidation of organics which is also suspect of causing BBA.


----------



## BruceF

I would guess the o2 benefit to the bacteria results in the bba decline and it is not necessarily a direct result of the added o2 on the alga itself.

When the growth of Scenedesmus sp.
and Pseudomonas sp. at an initial phosphate
concentration of 0.505 PM was
examined ( Fig. 1) , it was immediately apparent
that algal growth was severely limited
in the presence of the bacteria, but
the bacteria were hardly affected by the
algae.
http://www.aslo.org/lo/toc/vol_17/issue_4/0505.pdf


----------



## rjordan393

Good point Bruce,
That's another thing we need to look into.


----------



## Cavan Allen

It's probably best to not let the water temperature get any higher than necessary, given that warmer water holds less oxygen.


----------



## rjordan393

That's why I also keep a chart handy listing the oxygen concentration at differant temperatures.


----------



## Yo-han

BruceF said:


> I would guess the o2 benefit to the bacteria results in the bba decline and it is not necessarily a direct result of the added o2 on the alga itself.
> 
> When the growth of Scenedesmus sp.
> and Pseudomonas sp. at an initial phosphate
> concentration of 0.505 PM was
> examined ( Fig. 1) , it was immediately apparent
> that algal growth was severely limited
> in the presence of the bacteria, but
> the bacteria were hardly affected by the
> algae.
> http://www.aslo.org/lo/toc/vol_17/issue_4/0505.pdf


How would it be possible to test the direct effect or a bacterial effect?


----------



## BruceF

I don’t know.


----------



## Yorkie

Hi everyone,

In my current tank, BBA only grows on the plants in much the same way as orchids grow on trees. I believe the term may be epiphytic growth. I have no visible growth of any algae on the substrate, which is JBL Manado. There is a correlation between the extent of BBA and the rate of growth of the host plant. Fast-growing plants exhibit minimal BBA whereas slow-growing plants are more prone to growth of BBA. 

The type of BBA to which I am referring are the small black tufts that usually grow on the very edge of plant leaves. It is known as Audouinella. Here is a description from Wikipedia:

"Audouinella is a widespread genus of red algae, found in marine and freshwater. Grows as small tufts of red, brown, or black hairlike filaments on any solid surface - most dramatically on the edges of slow-growing leaves. Often tolerant of high levels of pollution, acidity, and thrives on dissolved phosphate and nitrates. Reproduces via spores.

The form known as Black Brush Algae is a particular nuisance in aquaria as few fish, even those widely promoted as algivores, will eat it.

In natural ecosystems, this genus that infested aquariums is found in unpolluted lotic systems.

It has been tested for germination and new growth using NO3 and PO4 fertilizers and such results came out negative for a decade's worth of observations. It has been shown to be inducible by limiting and varying the CO2 concentration in planted aquariums. While other possible inducement mechanisms may exists, this is the most consistent and has been shown in many test by aquarists".

Yorkie


----------



## fabrizio

Yo-han said:


> I wanted to revive this topic after some experiments I did....
> 
> I used my Vietnamese biotope as a test subject. This aquarium has an overkill filter (Fluval U4) on an 10-12 gallon. I barely feed this tank and I do weekly 50% water changes. Almost no plants, and fertilizer whenever I feel like it. This means, plants are doing great sometimes, other times not so good. The tank is mainly filled with rocks and quite some flow (20x the tank volume). I can keep all these things constant and am able to induce BBA and stop it from growing by one simple change... oxygen!
> 
> When I aerate the tank 24/7, no BBA at all. When I stop aerating, BBA pops up. Aerate again and it stops growing (it doesn't die). Not sure whether it is the direct effect of the high oxygen, or the fact that all organics are broken down easier. But with the mass overcapacity of the filter and low organics due to little dying plants and little fish food, I almost expect the direct effect.
> 
> In my other tank I use CO2, but by keeping the tank clean, I reduced the oxygen demand of the organics, and thus raised the amount of oxygen as well. When people use more CO2 and conquer BBA, they raise the amount of O2 as well, by making their plants produce more.
> 
> Let me know what you think!


I am sorry to resuscitate a old thread, but what you Yo-han wrote is very interesting and I'd like to apply it to my tanks where I have persistent BBA. Could you please clarify what kind of "aeration" are you providing to your tanks? Is that via increased circulation, surface ripple or airstone?

And I'd be also curious to know how's your situation with BBA right now, in order to understand if you could keep it under control.

Thank you so much!

Fab.


----------



## Yo-han

Works in every tank I maintain, plus lots of customers I recommended it to. I do believe more and more BBA thrives on some kind of organic. Heavily overfeeded tanks, tanks with dead or decaying plants are most prone to BBA. 

The trick behind aerating is twofold. To break down organics loads of oxygen is needed. And in CO2 injected tanks, it also helps to degas CO2. Which in turn raises the pH. And bacteria break down organics better with a higher pH.

The method doesn't really matter. I use a venturi to suck in air in one tank. In most tank I simply use an airstone. But you can also simply use surface agitation like Amano does by raising the lily pipes. Good luck!


----------



## fabrizio

Thank you for your quick reply!

That's fantastic to know, I will try that. One more key question: do you aerate 24/7 in Co2 tanks, or only at night? If so, for how long? From Co2 turn off until Co2 turn on again?

Thank you again very much.

Best,
Fab.


----------



## Yo-han

Not 24/7, only during lights off. Otherwise you loose quite a lot of CO2


----------



## fabrizio

Great. Thank you soo much! I will try all this, and I will post my results in a couple of weeks (or less if it works faster!)

Appreciated your help


----------



## Yo-han

You're welcome!


----------



## fabrizio

Thank you Yo-Han and Happy new year! One more question: after how many days would you begin to see results with the "night aeration method"?


----------



## fabrizio

It has been over a month since I started aerating during night, a lot, and BBA is still around. I wish I could have killed it with your advice to increase O2, but it didn't work for me so far!


----------



## Yo-han

Perhaps I wasn't clear enough, I never said it would kill BBA... It reduces the amount of nutrients the BBA lives off. So it will decrease the speed of growth of BBA. Second, it's not just aerating and it stops growing. 
It only helps to break down the organics. So a large enough filter to break them down is needed. And reduce the amount of organics produced in your tank; water changes, lower the amount of food, cleaner tank etc.) If you throw in too much food or your plants are dying, aerating isn't going to fix your problem. This is all to slow down growth, none of this will kill BBA (unless the tank gets spotless clean, read: high ORP). In the end you'll need to kill/remove most of it yourself. This thread was all about prevention.


----------



## fabrizio

Yeah, sorry, I didn't mean "kill", but at least reduce it. It didn't work out. I have an oversized sump, and filters are always clean. I am working now on turbulence, since looks like BBA may develops mostly in areas where turbolence is highest, which could produce Co2 fluctuations, and in my tank it is actually present just on the front-bottom of the tank where the water gets pushed strongly from the surface, and turbulence is high. I have changed my main pump trying to reduce current and see if that makes any difference. I will keep you posted.

Thanks!


----------



## emboli

I'm getting bba on the front glass substrate of my 2 footer. Everywhere else it is suppressed. Turbulence is a good theory. Also had a dying plant when it appeared. This leads me to believe it is caused by water current fluctuations and dad matter

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

